# did this mean anything??



## mosie32 (May 2, 2008)

hi, 

I had my first cycle of IUI last month (with clomid) with a BFN........ 

A day or so after the IUI I got really huge sore nipples, so I hoped that this was an encouraging sign that something was happening, I was also getting some stomach twinges.  Then, on day 5 I got some really strong stomach cramps and after about an hour I fainted - I've never fainted before so it was very unusual for me.  A day or so after that my breasts settled down back to normal and weren't sore anymore.

So, I am wondering if the strong cramps/fainting was my body rejecting something, or if it's just an effect of being "interfered" with by the IUI process (it took 3 attempts to get into my womb).  

I'd really appreciate any thoughts/advice that anyone has.

Thanks Polly x


----------

